# Grease for packing gas valve?



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Hi!

I have this gas valve I just pulled off an appliance. Kept rolling out flames at the kitchen staff. So the plug valve that you see disassembled was BLOWING gas out from all around the seal.

I popped the plug out, the grease packing had dried out completely and the seal was freely flowing gas. What kind of grease would you pack this with?

Thanks
Keith


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have this gas valve I just pulled off an appliance. Kept rolling out flames at the kitchen staff. So the plug valve that you see disassembled was BLOWING gas out from all around the seal.
> 
> ...


 Replace it..not worth the liabilty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

try this http://www.johnstonesupply.com/store...odL39-515.html


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Replace it


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

I would replace it too.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for confirming what I was feeling.

Keith


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Adamche said:


> try this http://www.johnstonesupply.com/store...odL39-515.html


 
That'll work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Replace it..not worth the liabilty


 



What he said^

Take the faulty valve with you and tell the kitchen staff that the appliance will be shut-off until the right part arrives. 

Taking it with you does (2) things: prevents them from blowing the place up and then suing you, and also you make sure you get the correct part from the supply house.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What he said^
> 
> Take the faulty valve with you and tell the kitchen staff that the appliance will be shut-off until the right part arrives.
> 
> Taking it with you does (2) things: prevents them from blowing the place up and then suing you, and also you make sure you get the correct part from the supply house.


And u will have the used gas valve packed with grease by you to use it on your still burner...


----------

